# Conservative Baptist Association of America?



## thistle93 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi! Does any one know much about the Conservative Baptist Association of America? 

The reason is I am thinking of expanding my pastoral search outside of the SBC given that there is such an uproar over calvinism in the denomination at the moment. Looking at the statistics I think that given 10 years the SBC will once again have a calvinistic majority in the denomination but I do not have 10 years to wait for a pastoral position. 

So is the CBA still actually conservative? 
Would the majority fall on the calvinistic side or arminian side or a bit of both like SBC?
Any major difference between SBC besides having northern roots?

Any other denominations you can think of that I could look at for a pastoral position besides SBC & CBA? Was thinking about E-Free but they are pretty hit and miss theologically. 


Thank you! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2013)

The CBA is primarily a dispensational outfit. There was a reformed group within its membership, but I don't think it's active anymore.


----------



## KMK (Jan 16, 2013)

Although their SoF does not demand it, it is my understanding that the CBA is primarily Dispensational. It grew out of the Fundamentalist movement. It seems that many CBA churches are adopting the 'satellite campus' approach to church growth.


----------



## KMK (Jan 16, 2013)

Curt said:


> The CBA is primarily a dispensational outfit. There was a reformed group within its membership, but I don't think it's active anymore.



Sorry. I cross posted. Curt is the expert on CBA around here.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 16, 2013)

What about, Association of Reformed Baptist Churches of America (ARBCA) or Converge Worldwide (previously Baptist General Conference) which John Pipers church belongs to.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 16, 2013)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! Does any one know much about the Conservative Baptist Association of America?
> 
> The reason is I am thinking of expanding my pastoral search outside of the SBC given that there is such an uproar over calvinism in the denomination at the moment. Looking at the statistics I think that given 10 years the SBC will once again have a calvinistic majority in the denomination but I do not have 10 years to wait for a pastoral position.
> 
> ...



Are there any particular geographic areas you are opposed to? And are you opposed to bi-vocational?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 16, 2013)

The Baptist church I attend is CBA. The leadership of the church is Calvinist and the pastors are not dispensational. The affiliation with the CBA is loose. For most practical purposes, we might as well be an independent Baptist church.

So there is at least one CBA church that wouldn't drive you out of town for being Calvinist and non-dispensational.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2013)

CBA came out of the mainline American Baptist Churches in 1947. It carries a DNA infected by its origin as an attempt to leave the liberal Baptists and to establish a pure church. That means that its corporate DNA tends to carry the results of that anger, separatism, and doctrinal rigor. This has cost them forward momentum almost from the beginning. Organizations grow best in the fertile soil of a positive mission/vision/values. Being "against" something or someone is a pretty lame reason for being. Jack is correct that they are a pretty mixed bag with some characteristics of independent churches. However, most of the muck-y-mucks I know in the CBA would hold these truths to be self evident: dispensational hermeneutics, non-egalitarian, premillennial (mostly pre-trib), and cessationist. My guess is that you would only struggle with the hermeneutics and eschatology. 

As a broad evangelical denomination, however, you might have a hidden struggle, not easily captured by purely doctrinal considerations. Most "evangelical" denominations are pretty obsessed with church growth and worried about denominational decline. Frankly, they will care far more about how fast you can grow a church, how many baptisms you record, and how "cooperative" you are with the judicatory officials than what you believe. In my limited experience with CBA judicatory officials, I find the ones I know use the doctrinal criteria as shibboleth markers to make sure that you are really "one of them." Once you satisfy that exercise (cf. dogs sniffing each other), their concern turns to "what have you done for me lately?" Can you make a church grow? Can you keep the laypeople happy enough that they do not call my regional judicatory office to complain? Will you contribute generously financially to the denominational mission program (including support for the judicatory office and staff)?

BTW - although the SBC is famous for padding their numbers, the CBA is a relatively small group a mere 1/80 the size of the SBC. Certainly there are more Reformed pulpits in the SBC than in the CBA!

[a few years ago I came in 2nd out of 80 candidates for a position heading a regional judicatory in the ABC with nearly 300 congregations. I personally know both ABC bureaucrats and some in the CBA]


----------



## thistle93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi! I am willing to go wherever I feel God calling but prefer to stay in the North West. Though would not prefer I am willing to be bi-vocational but that can mean many things financially. The last church I pastored was bi-vocational but my family & I were actually able to pretty much live on it, though it was sometimes tight. But bi-vocational can also mean a very low salary that would require almost a full time job to survive. In that case, no.


----------



## thistle93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Being that I a reformed and non-dispensational sounds like CBA may not be the way to go but maybe I can at least check with churches beforehand if these things are an issue. Thanks for advise.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 22, 2013)

Matthew,

Among the broad evangelical denominations, finding a good "fit" is more congregation specific than it is denominational. There are doubtless SBC churches that are functionally more Reformed (in most respects) than some congregations in the Reformed camp that have gone seeker sensitive or emergent! The same would be true of the CBA, ABC, etc. Just realize that after the SBC, there is NO group that can match those numbers that have anywhere near as much sympathy for a Reformed position. But in the Northwest, the CBA is relatively strong so that might still be a good place for you to look (with your eyes wide open).


----------



## KMK (Jan 23, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Just realize that after the SBC, there is NO group that can match those numbers that have anywhere near as much sympathy for a Reformed position.



Interesting. That explains a lot.


----------



## KMK (Jan 23, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Just realize that after the SBC, there is NO group that can match those numbers that have anywhere near as much sympathy for a Reformed position.



Interesting. That explains a lot.


----------

